# xfce4 log out problem



## ExpatSailor (Apr 12, 2014)

Hello,

The problem I'm encountering seems quite common, but I've read every piece of documentation that I can find and scoured countless forum posts without being able to resolve it. I can shutdown or reboot my computer from the logout button on xfce4, but I can't logout to a shell prompt without encountering a black screen and having to reboot the machine. I should also note that I can't use `setxkbmap -option terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp` either in a terminal window or by setting it in an .xinitrc because when I try and use `ctrl_alt_bksp` my machine crashes; in fact `startx` crashes my machine if I even have it in my .xinitrc.

I'm running FreeBSD 10  Stable, upgraded from Release, using the instructions from here http://www.wonkity.com/~wblock/docs/html/stable.html:


```
$ uname -a
FreeBSD thatcher.example.com 10.0-STABLE FreeBSD 10.0-STABLE #0 r264302: Wed Apr  9 13:08:39 EDT 2014     thatcher@thatcher.example.com:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

I installed and updated the ports tree:

```
portsnap fetch extract
portsnap fetch update
```

I created /etc/make.conf with:

```
WITH_NEW_XORG=yes
```

I installed x11/xorg from ports, using 
	
	



```
make config-recursive
make install clean
```
 and accepted the defaults.
I edited /etc/rc.conf as follows:

```
hald_enable=YES
dbus_enable=YES
```

I rebooted.

I installed x11-wm/xfce4 from ports, using 
	
	



```
make config-recursive
make install clean
```
 and accepted the defaults.

I've rebuilt the files listed on the wiki, but still no go. I'm fairly new to FreeBSD and don't know what else to do. I've tried to find the error in my /var/log/Xorg.0.log but can't spot the problem. Any help would be much appreciated. I have an Intel Core i3 with HD 2000 graphics, and my log file is here:

http://pastebin.com/HAT1Q2eJ

Thank you.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 13, 2014)

These are not really crashes.  It's just that you are not using the vt(4) device, and it can't switch back to a text console.  To do that requires building a custom kernel.  There is an example that can be used already, /usr/src/sys/amd64/conf/VT.  Build a custom kernel with that: `make kernel KERNCONF=VT`


----------



## ExpatSailor (Apr 13, 2014)

It appears that I didn't make the "jump" that my problem might be related to the "newcons issue", which I had seen, for which I apologize. I guess I mistakenly thought that completely logging out of xfce4 was different than switching to a terminal window outside of it.

I meant to ask this before, but forgot:

Are you supposed to compile the kernel and ports as a regular user using `su` or as the root user? Is there anything different about the resulting privileges for other users if done as `su`?

I'll report back, but it may be a few days. Thanks again.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 13, 2014)

Using `su -` and logging in as root are the same thing.  Either will work.


----------



## ExpatSailor (Apr 16, 2014)

It works, with a couple of "quirks."

When I boot up, at the login prompt I get a "consolectl: unknown ioctl: t:40007413" message but I have no problems logging in. When I log out of xfce4, I get a much smaller shell font size than at boot up, although I don't mind it other than being curious about why this should be. Is there something not being initialized when I first boot up, and is there a way to switch between the two font sizes? There are other "ioctl" messages in my dmesg buffer and "Xorg.0.log" file, but as I said, I now have what seems to be correct functionality.

I'd appreciate any insight you can provide into this, and always, thank you very much... another problem "solved."


----------



## ExpatSailor (Apr 18, 2014)

I see on the wiki about the console message regarding "consolectl" so my question is answered... problem solved. Thank you again Mr. Block.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 18, 2014)

The size difference is just because X changes the resolution settings.  I don't know if there is a way to manually change the console resolution yet.


----------

